# First cull of adult bird...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

One of our barred rock hens was hit by a car yesterday. The girl had stopped and knocked on our door but I was upstairs with the baby so I didn't hear her. She picked up the chicken from the road and put her near our door then left a note. I went to go feed them and found the note saying how sorry she was and she didn't know what to do because the chicken was still alive.

My heart sank and I went out to check out the damage. Her head was split open and it almost looked like her brain was sticking out the top... I called my husband and made him cull her. Our first time having to do so with a grown chicken. I'm bummed. Of course it has to be a hen that gets injured.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes it is necessary...but still difficult to do if you have not done it before.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i feel for you. i dont know if i could do it myself, but then again if an animal is suffering i suppose i would have to.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

These are the hazards of free ranging, our house is set back from the road with a big driveway, yet the birds love the woods across the street since we live on a back road people seem to think 50 mph is acceptable even though its posted at 25. I'm hoping once all the roosters are gone they will feel like they have more room in our yard and won't want to be up by the road. They are well fed and get a daily treat. 

Every hen we lose us money down the drain. She wasn't really big enough to eat, and they aren't laying yet. My husband said I was nuts for buying 18 chicks, but its only been 13 weeks and we have lost 4 plus 5 are roosters! Hopefully this streak of bad luck ends and the rest of my ladies make it to laying!


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I just had animal control knock on my door for this reason. I have woods across the street and the chickens go there. He told me I need To take care of the situation because if someone gets into and accident for swerving for a chicken ill get sued. I yes'd the guy. But come on really? Again if the idiot chicken gets hit too bad. But he threatened to take them away. I'm sorry you had to cull her.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We are going to put out chicken crossing signs this weekend. Hopefully it just makes people aware and keep the speed down. Wishful thinking I'm sure!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Fences are nice.....


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunately a fence wouldn't work for our property. If it becomes an issue we may cut down to only a few hens, around 4-5 and if that still doesn't do it we will be forced to build a run. I really want free range chickens though. I'm hoping once we process the 5 roosters for their meat the ladies will want to stay a bit closer to home.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry this happened GenFoe hope things turn around soon.


----------

